# wpa_supplicant randomly stopped working! (SOLVED)

## jpalfree

I turned on my computer a few days ago and ath0 wasn't doing it's job.

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting ath0
> 
> * Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                            [ ok ]
> 
> * timed out ...                           [ !! ]

 

I shut off the encryption on my router and tried connecting without wpa_supplicant and it worked.

so i tried re-emerging madwifi-ng, wpa_supplicant, net-misc/dhcpcd, net-misc/udhcp, net-misc/dhcp and while emerging it gave me error messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/profile.bashrc: line 74: has: command not found.
> ...

 

what is "has" and why don't I have it anymore?? The emerge carried out successfully...but still. It all seems strange.

I did "emerge -uD world" recently... these are the packages it emerged the day before:  *Quote:*   

>      Sun Apr 16 12:03:54 2006 >>> app-shells/bash-3.1_p16
> 
>      Sun Apr 16 12:04:46 2006 >>> sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4
> 
>      Sun Apr 16 12:06:44 2006 >>> net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1

 

I'm all out of ideas... please help.

dmesg | grep ath0 : *Quote:*   

> ath0: no IPv6 routers present
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready
> 
> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready
> ...

 

lspci: *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
> 
> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
> ...

 Last edited by jpalfree on Sat Apr 22, 2006 12:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpalfree

Does anyone have any idea at all?

I'd really like to get the internet working again...

I tried with NET_DEBUG set and the net.lo script seems not to be getting a signal from wpa_supplicant: 

 *Quote:*   

> + ((  i > 0  ))
> 
> + ((  i = RC_DEFAULT_INDENT  ))
> 
> + esetdent 4
> ...

 

I think it's the ASSOCIATED part. What does ASSOCIATED mean and why isn't it COMPLETED?

----------

## UberLord

 *jpalfree wrote:*   

> I think it's the ASSOCIATED part. What does ASSOCIATED mean and why isn't it COMPLETED?

 

It means it's associated with the AP but it's not completing the WPA authentication stage

----------

## DeepBass909

 *jpalfree wrote:*   

> Does anyone have any idea at all?
> 
> I'd really like to get the internet working again...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

It kinda sounds like the same problem I had with my pcmcia wifi card and an Apple Airport. It turned out that they just weren't compatible. I changed the wifi adapter and ever since it was working (thou I can't really recommend the Apple Airport... It just isn't good enough...)

----------

## jpalfree

SOLVED

luckely I stumbled upon this bug: [URL="https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130104"]#130104[/URL]

apparently wpa_supplicant isn't working nicely with bash 3.1

The patch didn't work for me so I re-emerged bash 3.0.

this is a list of packages I have installed in case anyone else has this problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r7
> 
> app-shells/bash-3.0-r12
> ...

 

----------

## zigver

See this thread for a workaround.  And may I suggest you put a solved in the subject?

----------

## UberLord

Or just upgrade to sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r8

----------

